# تربية المواشي(الجوهري)@



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (12 مايو 2014)

تربية المواشي
الانتاج الحيواني او الثروه الحيوانيه من اهم المشاريع المربحه نظرا للاحتياج اليها بكثرة, والانتاج الحيواني له اهمية كبيره ومن اهم انتاجه هو انتاج اللحوم لذلك فإن مشروع تربية المواشي مشروعاً مربحاً مما ينشط الشباب ويحمسهم على الدخول في هذا المجال فيؤدي هذا الى انتاج الكثير من اللحوم التي تدعم السوق كما ان مشروع تربية المواشي يعتبر مصدر دخل للشباب كمان انه يقلل نسبة البطاله لتوفر فرص العمل بكثرة وتربية المواشي شامله كل انواع المواشي من عجول وابقار وماعز كما اننا يمكننا ان نستفيد من تربية المواشي في انتاج الالبان او انتاج اللحوم[



. 







متطلبات مشروع تربية المواشي:
•	المكان: يجب ان يكون المكان المقام عليه المشروع مناسبا من حيث المساحه لإقامة المشروع عليه ويجب انا يكون مناسب لعدد القطيع والماشية .
•	يجب توفر دكتور بيطري في المزرعة وذلك للكشف الدوري على الماشية مع اعطاء التعليمات المناسبه والتطعيمات المناسبة لها .
•	مهندس زراعي لمعرفة افضل علف واكل والاشراف على الماشية .
•	يتطلب وجود عمال نظافة للمحافظه على نظافة المزرعة والتخلص من روث الحيوانات واستخدامه في زراعة بعض الحشائش .
المواصفات الفنية لاختيار القطيع:
يتم اختيار الحيوانات في مشروع تربية المواشي اختيارا سليما تبعاً لشكلها الانتاجي من حيث انتاجها للحوم وهذا يحتاج لخبرة عاليه في الاختيار بالاضافه الي خبره عاليه في مجال الشراء في الموسم الذي يكون فيه سعر المواشي منخفضاً , كما انه يجب ان تكون المواشي خاليه من الامراض وحالتهم الصحيه جيده ويتم تطعيمهم ضد الامراض والتأمين عليها. 

•	الشكل العام للقطيع: ان يكون محمول على أربع قوائم قوية قصيرة ويكون الجسم طويل ويجب ان تندمج عضلات الجسم مع بعضها ,
•	الظهر مستقيم وعريض ومكسو باللحم
•	والرقبه قصيره غليظه ممتلئه ايضا باللحم 
•	البطن لا تكون واسعه والصدر حجمه كبيرا واسعا عميقا وعضليا
•	الأرجل يجب ان تكون الأرجل قصيرة مستقيمة , والأفخاد عريضه مكسوه باللحم من الداخل والخارج .
•	الجلد يجب ان يكون ناعم لوجود طبقه دهنيه اسفل منه وشعره يكون قصير ناعم لامع .
•	وان يظهر على الماشية علامات الصحه بصفة عامة وان تكون الأعين لامعة وتظهر منها اليقظة والنشاط .

رعاية مشروع تربية المواشي:
اولى خطوات الرعايه في مشروع تربية المواشي: 
•	الإسكان: بتوفير حظيره تتكون من 4 أحواش لتربية عجول التسمين في مساكن بسيطة ونفقاتها قليله ويلحق بها المظلات للوقاية من أشعة الشمس صيفاً والامطار شتاء ومن الافضل ان تكون المواشي طليقة خاصة في الاراضي المستصلحه حديثا للاستفاده من فضلاتها في تخصيب التربه .
•	المتابعة: عن طريق توفر دكتور بيطري في المزرعة لمتابعة الماشية والكشف الدوري عليها مع اعطاء التطعيمات المناسبة لهم .

عنابر التسمين: عند اإنشاء عنابر التسمين في مشروع تربية المواشي يجب ان يكون اتجاه الحظائر من الشمال الى الجنوب وذلك لان الحظائر تحتاج الي القليل من الشمس والكثير من التهوية صيفا والعكس شتاء. تصميم الحظائر: يفضل نظام الحظائر المفتوح ويجب تخصيص 5 م2 لكل عجل , وان يتوفر بالحظيره طوايل للتغذيه وأحواض للشرب ويتوفر طريق لا يقل عرضه عن 3م لتقديم العلف والمياه وهذا يحقق نظام تربية في مجموعات متجانسه يسهل تغذيتها . 

المخازن: يجب توفر المخزن في المزرعه التي يتم فيها تربية المواشي لتخزين الحبوب والأعلاف التي تستخدم في تسمين الماشية. وزن المواشي : يتم حساب وزن المواشي ومن خلال وزنه يتم قياس معدل النمو ووعند الفرز يتم التخلص من الضعيف وبطئ النمو وتكون عملية الوزن كل صباح ويكون الوزن قبل التغذيه او السقي فيجب تصويم الحيوان في فترة الليل . التسجيل: ان عملية التسجيل في مشروع تربية المواشي من العمليات الهامه التي لا غنى عنها فيجب تسجيل كل المعلومات عن المواشي من تاريخ دخولها المزرعه و وزنها وعمرها وسعرها ونوعها ورقمها التسلسلي وتسجيل كفاءتها التحويليه. 

السقي: يعتبر الماء ضروري جدا للماشيه فهو يشجعها على تناول علف اكثر ويقلل من اصابتها بالامراض والاسهال ولكن يجب ان تكون المياه صالحة للشرب غير ملوثه درجة حراراتها وطعمها مناسبه وباضافة نسبة (1-2) ملح الى ماء بمقدار قبضة يد يصبح الماء مالح مما يفتح شهية المواشي ويكون الشرب بمواعيد حتى لا يحدث تلبك معوي للماشيه . 

الرياضه: الرياضه هامه جدا في تربية المواشي لانها تساعدها على زيادة قابليتها لتناول الغذاء وتحسين نمو ومظهر المواشي ولكن تكون الرياضه بحدود كي لا يتم فقد الغذاء في المجهود الذي يبذله الماشيه

الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية

يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
او زيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي: 
www.elgohary-eg.com
او التواصل معنا عبر البريد الاليكتروني التالي:
[email protected]
او تشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي: 
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية .


----------

